# Need help with MK60 to MK60E ABS module upgrade.



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi y’all. I’m new to vcds, and hope I can get some solid info about an ABS module upgrade I’m attempting on my MK5 R32. Stock ABS module is a MK60 and the new one is a MK60E. I did some reading and it seems I may have to swap some pins on the ABS plug, and swap the front brake lines because they are crossed on the MK60E. The brake line swapping seems obvious and should be simply process, but I’m not sure about the pin swapping on the plug. Hoping someone had already done this before and can give me some info with the mechanical part and also the coding process. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thank you all in advance. 
Picture of the old and new module, and the coding from the stock module.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

